# Homemade food



## Welder (Oct 27, 2019)

So after having found a recipe online for a DIY cichlid food I thought I would give it a go. Aside from a couple of little mods and my wife complaining about the smell in the whole of the house I think it turned out pretty good. Proof will be in the eating. 

Currently in the fridge while I wait for the little one to finally fall asleep and I will be chopping it up and freezing it.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

What did you use to make it?


----------



## Welder (Oct 27, 2019)

Spinach
Shelled peas
Nori Seaweed
Orange juice and pulp
Garlic
Spirulina powder
Agar as a setting agent

Yet to work out the nutritional value but the fish seem to enjoy it. It's obviously a vegetarian version but no reason why you can't add a fish protein.


----------

